# iPhone 11 Pro Max maintenant ?



## Alino06 (29 Juillet 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Question un peu stupide de ma part, mais je me pose une vraie question, est-ce que l'iPhone 11 Pro Max vaut le coup d'être acheté maintenant (on le trouve souvent en promo) ? Alors je sais que le 12 devrait être présenté en septembre et surement dispo en octobre mais plus cher ?

Est-ce que la décote sera plus importante dans 2 mois sur le 11 Pro ? Est ce qu'il y aura un vrai gap entre le 11 et le 12 ?
Pleins de questions en suspens !

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juillet 2020)

Je te conseillerais d'attendre la sortie du 12 vu qu'il n'y a pas très longtemps à attendre


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juillet 2020)

Alino06 a dit:


> Est ce qu'il y aura un vrai gap entre le 11 et le 12 ?


Quand je lis les rumeurs, j'ai l'impression qu'il y aura un gros gap… tarifaire : plus cher que le 11, sans écouteurs (?), sans chargeur (?) 

Mais faut-il croire les rumeurs ?..


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Quand je lis les rumeurs, j'ai l'impression qu'il y aura un gros gap… tarifaire : plus cher que le 11, sans écouteurs (?), sans chargeur (?)
> 
> Mais faut-il croire les rumeurs ?..


Non , pas de smartphone , juste un chargeur


----------



## Alino06 (29 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Je te conseillerais d'attendre la sortie du 12 vu qu'il n'y a pas très longtemps à attendre



C'est sage effectivement, j'ai un smartphone dont la batterie commence à sérieusement tirer la langue d'ou mon empressement.

Pour le prix oui j'ai vu que le 12 sera plus cher encore (alors que je trouve les prix du 11 prohibitifs par rapport à la concurrence)


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juillet 2020)

Pour le prix du 12, il y a le modèle avec le plus petit écran qui pourrait changer pas mal de chose si son tarif est entre le SE et le 11


----------



## Sly54 (29 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> il y a le modèle avec le plus petit écran qui pourrait changer pas mal de chose si son tarif est entre le SE et le 11


J'ai vu cette rumeur tout à l'heure… A voir si elle est fondée…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (29 Juillet 2020)

Oui, impossible de savoir tant que les modèles et leur prix ne sont pas annoncés...Si cela se trouve, ce modèle n'existera pas  

Au fait, quel smartphone as-tu actuellement ?


----------



## Jura39 (29 Juillet 2020)

Pas facile de savoir ce que réserve Apple


----------



## Alino06 (29 Juillet 2020)

ecatomb a dit:


> Oui, impossible de savoir tant que les modèles et leur prix ne sont pas annoncés...Si cela se trouve, ce modèle n'existera pas
> 
> Au fait, quel smartphone as-tu actuellement ?



Un Galaxy S10+, très bon smartphone au demeurant, mais batterie faiblarde ! Je tiens même pas la journée


----------



## Sdelabonnement (30 Juillet 2020)

L’iPhone 12 ne représente aucun intérêt. Les réelles innovations arriveront sur le 13. 
Je te conseille d’attendre la sortie du 12 pour profiter d’une décote sur le 11 et l’acheter.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Juillet 2020)

Oui, c'est le mieux à faire. Les promotion sur le 11 seront surement meilleures que les actuelles.


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Je ne pense pas que le 11 va perdre beaucoup , peux être saisir une promo en ce moment


----------



## Alino06 (30 Juillet 2020)

Me voila l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPhone 11 Pro Max 256go ! Merci pour vos retours


----------



## Jura39 (30 Juillet 2020)

Alino06 a dit:


> Me voila l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPhone 11 Pro Max 256go ! Merci pour vos retours


Et la couleur ?


----------



## Alino06 (30 Juillet 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Et la couleur ?


Noir ! Grosse hésitation pour le vert mais ils ne l’avaient pas en stock.
Le rendu mat est très réussi


----------



## Jura39 (31 Juillet 2020)

Alino06 a dit:


> Noir ! Grosse hésitation pour le vert mais ils ne l’avaient pas en stock.
> Le rendu mat est très réussi


Très bon choix 
félicitation


----------



## Alino06 (31 Juillet 2020)

Merci ! C’est une belle bête bien agréable à utiliser en tout cas. On se refait vite a iOS et il y a pas photo sur le clavier, qu’est ce qu’il a pu me manquer !


----------



## ErikM (9 Septembre 2020)

Alino06 a dit:


> Me voila l'heureux propriétaire d'un iPhone 11 Pro Max 256go ! Merci pour vos retours



j’ai craqué pour ce même modèle voilà un an et je ne me lasse pas de cet écran, ses appareils photo, la rapidité et la mémoire


----------



## Jura39 (9 Septembre 2020)

C’est un bon produit


----------

